# LED lights? Possible for leopard gecko viv?



## abimckenzie (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, I was thinking of buying a uv light and controller for my Leo's viv but I grudge paying that for something he doesn't actually need so I thought about LEDs since they would provide me to be able to see him and for him to know if it was day/night, just wondering if this would effect him in anyway and which is better in your opinions? UV or LEDs and why? I will link yous to the LEDs at the end,thanks for looking  

Would this be okay? Looks good and still cheaper than uv and controller, plus I can change the colour! 

5M SMD 5050 RGB LED Strip Light + Power Supply Adapter+ IR Remote Waterproof Kit | eBay


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

LED is absolutely fine. Won't effect your temps either. And that LED kit is fine too, and not a bad price, similar kits are usually £20-£25. 

UV is a debatable subject with Leo's. I really wouldn't want to get into it. But would clarify that it won't cause your Leo any harm to have it, and it won't cause your Leo any harm to not have it (as long as you're supplementing correctly, preferably with Repashy).


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

White










Blue











The only problem with them, is that they come on a 5mtr roll and it's quite rigid which makes it difficult to do anything other than a single row. I had to bend at the corners the best I could and then staple it into place - luckily they're just wide enough to staple across without going through it but you have to be careful.










also got another set for another viv i'm building but rather than attach them the same way, i might use some thin timber strips. Attach those to the roof of the viv in a box / maze shape and fit the LED's on the outside edges so i don't have to twist them to come back on themselves.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

The choice is ultimately yours of course. From a scientific point of view a Leo is a crepuscular, desert animal with a unique and adapted method of utilising the energy from the sun.

Like all living things they do use UVB for the D3 cycle and they do use UVA to activate their amazing gift of tetra chromatic vision.

LEDs to not cater for either wavlength.

You should also be aware that the unit you show draws 60watts. That is more than a 4' high output T5 uv lamp.

You could run a 12" natural sunlight lamp which would set the rhythms you require and provide energy from light for a little over 8watts.

Or the D3 Arcpod for just 11watts.

Again the choice is yours but it is important that are 100% sure of the science and running costs.

John





abimckenzie said:


> Hey everyone, I was thinking of buying a uv light and controller for my Leo's viv but I grudge paying that for something he doesn't actually need so I thought about LEDs since they would provide me to be able to see him and for him to know if it was day/night, just wondering if this would effect him in anyway and which is better in your opinions? UV or LEDs and why? I will link yous to the LEDs at the end,thanks for looking
> 
> Would this be okay? Looks good and still cheaper than uv and controller, plus I can change the colour!
> 
> 5M SMD 5050 RGB LED Strip Light + Power Supply Adapter+ IR Remote Waterproof Kit | eBay


----------



## abimckenzie (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for all you help guys! I order my LED lights last night! So they will be hear tomorrow at some point! Will update use all!!


----------

